# I want to buy a processor need some advice.



## stifmeister (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi I want to buy a av processor or pre amp for my home theater. I have a 5:1 system. My speakers is revel performa3 and power amp is from mark Levinson and sub woofer is from paradigm sub 15. My choice is classe ssp-800, anthem d2v, krell foundation and krell1200u. But none of the system has 4k video processing. Will there be any updates. Please need some advice which one should I buy. Thanks


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Marantz AV7701, Arcam AVR750, and Yamaha CX-A5000 all have 4K video processing. Anthem MRX series supports 4K and has pre-amp outputs. Emotiva XMC-1 (though not yet available) specifies 4K support as well.


----------



## stifmeister (Jul 30, 2014)

But which one is better in terms in terms of surround sound quality. 
1. Classe SSP-800
2. Mcintosh 151x 
3 Anthem d2v
3. Krell Foundation 
4 . Krell 1200u


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I can only speak for myself, but I suspect it would be extremely difficult to detect any significant difference in sound quality between the processors you mention. It would be a challenge to find someone who has heard them all in the same environment too. If budget is no issue, I would recommend choosing the one that has the features you want and enough power to comfortably drive your speakers at the desired volume.

edit: amp power is not even an issue in this case, so go for the one with the features you need. Or pick the one that looks the coolest with the rest of your gear. :T


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

The reviews on the Krell are very positive. If I had the means, I'd get that one. 4k is really not something to be concerned about at this point in time. Content is likely years away.


----------



## stifmeister (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Give a choice I would go with the Krell foundation


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

I'd very likely be happy with either unit you've listed. 

If room correction is high on the list of priorities, I'd go with the Anthem. 

Although I think they're all in the same league in terms of overall sound quality, if 2 channel music is high(er or est) on your list of priorities, the Krell and Classé may be more well suited to your needs but you simply can't go wrong with either product in my opinion.


----------



## rhale64 (Jul 9, 2013)

I know I am a little late to the party here but just wanted to let you know that the Foundation is getting the 4k upgrade here very shortly if you haven't chose a processor yet.

I own a Foundation and it is a sweet sounding piece of equipment.


----------



## Krelldog (Oct 12, 2009)

rhale64 said:


> I know I am a little late to the party here but just wanted to let you know that the Foundation is getting the 4k upgrade here very shortly if you haven't chose a processor yet.
> 
> I own a Foundation and it is a sweet sounding piece of equipment.



That's cool....I had my eye on the foundation for over a year, but since my medical bills are piling up I must axe my budget by over 50%. I am still yet to choose a pre/pro. ( must have XLR outs ) 

How does the Krell sound compared to your previous pre/pro? What amps and speakers are you using? enjoy!

There's an interesting thread regarding amps here....check it out and take part in the poll...talk to ya soon!

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ar-difference-between-amps-77.html#post958617


----------



## rhale64 (Jul 9, 2013)

Well my speakers are diy. Very resolving 2 way 60lb beasts. All top notch components. I have the Foundation and krell chorus 7200 amp. It sounds incredible. 

My previous processor was an Integra DHC 9.9. The one before that was a Sherwood Newcastle. The differences between these are the Foundation has wonderful dialog intelligibility. And is much smoother. Also has more dynamic range. I also tried my oppo 105 hooked directly to amps. All i can say is when i did that all my family and friends asked what i did to screw up the sound? This was after i had to sell my first Foundation.


----------

